# Propane/Gas smell outside vent



## phil891x (Oct 19, 2013)

Have a 6 month old Bradford White LP power vent. Runs clean. No smell in the basement but there is an odor upstairs and outside were the vent is located. Smell is also when the unit is just sitting there as well. Turned off the gas valve next to the unit and the smell goes away. Is this normal? I have smelled in on and off for awhile now but I never smelled it in the basement at all. Thanks.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

phil891x said:


> Have a 6 month old Bradford White LP power vent. Runs clean. No smell in the basement but there is an odor upstairs and outside were the vent is located. Smell is also when the unit is just sitting there as well. Turned off the gas valve next to the unit and the smell goes away. Is this normal? I have smelled in on and off for awhile now but I never smelled it in the basement at all. Thanks.


Where did you buy the heater from??? Hey zoners, he's mine...


----------



## phil891x (Oct 19, 2013)

another plumber installed it. its operation is normal and no gas leaks around the Honeywell control box. the vent opening is right by the side door, hence why you can smell it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

phil891x said:


> another plumber installed it. its operation is normal and no gas leaks around the Honeywell control box. the vent opening is right by the side door, hence why you can smell it.


Then call him back... why would u a plumber have a plumber replaced the heater??


----------



## phil891x (Oct 19, 2013)

I am but I don't think its an installation issue. I don't do hot water heaters. Just figured someone here might know if it is just the smell of the combustibles from the pilot. Since it is automatic ignition, I wasn't sure if the pilot was on all the time.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

phil891x said:


> I am but I don't think its an installation issue. I don't do hot water heaters. Just figured someone here might know if it is just the smell of the combustibles from the pilot. Since it is automatic ignition, I wasn't sure if the pilot was on all the time.


 What do you do??


----------



## phil891x (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks for the help...or lack thereof. Have a good evening.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

phil891x said:


> Thanks for the help...or lack thereof. Have a good evening.


Read the banner on this site


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

phil891x said:


> Thanks for the help...or lack thereof. Have a good evening.


I by all means it was our pleasure. Don't mention it !!! If I was you I'd turn the gas off before it explodes !!! BOOM!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PZ is a site for those already in the plumbing trade. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting until you have established that you are active in the trade.

Thanks.


----------

